# Chipotle ABT's with lil smokies and ABT's with habenero cheese and lil smokies



## jzampier (Apr 9, 2012)

Made two different kinds for Saturday and Easter Sunday.  Kinda did a taste tester saturday for everything.

First style were:

1 Block of Cream Cheese

Chipotle Mrs. Dash seasoning

Mixed it up, added to the boat, topped with a lil smokie and wrapped in a half of piece of bacon.

Second style were:

1 Block of Cream Cheese

3/4 cup of Habenero Shredded cheese

Mixed it up, added to the boat, topped with a lil smokie and wrapped the same.

I left the smokies out on some.  I made 40 of them for 8 people and they were finished

These were smoked with Pitmaster Blend for 2 1/2hrs.  They were very good

Enjoy


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks like they came out great


----------



## jzampier (Apr 10, 2012)

They were great.  I loved the chipotle ones, had a good amount of kick.  Wife loved the habenero ones, they weren't over powering and not as much kick as the chipotle. 

Guess I'll have to do them again to get a winner :)


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 10, 2012)

ABT's looks great ! Thumbs Up


----------



## jmiller3381 (Apr 10, 2012)

Those look awesome!!! Never though to put a lil smokie on it. I think that is exactly what mine need.


----------



## msuman (Apr 10, 2012)

They look good. I want to try doing that myself. What temp do you smoke these at?  How do you know when they are done, when the bacon is crispy?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 10, 2012)

Those look great!


----------



## jzampier (Apr 10, 2012)

Just from the reading that I did, I smoked them at 225* for 2 1/2 hours about.  Its all on how done you want the bacon really.  I did these just a smaller batch the day prior for about 1 1/2 hours and wifey didn't like the bacon.  She loved these at this length, bacon was crispy.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 10, 2012)

When tha bacon is good and dark, they are done. I do mine at 225° for about 2.5 hours...Every grill is different....


----------



## ironhorse07 (Apr 10, 2012)

I like your combinations, them look good!


----------



## ellisair (Apr 11, 2012)

Great Job. Little Smokies are a great idea......

I wonder how sliced Red Hots would be??

I'm more of a molten lava heat sorta guy :)

They sure do look fantastic!


----------



## traval (Apr 12, 2012)

MMMMM mmmmm mmm! Im gonna have to try these this weekend when Im smoking my bacon.  Thanks for sharing.  Travis


----------



## traval (Apr 12, 2012)

MMMMM mmmmm mmm! Im gonna have to try these this weekend when Im smoking my bacon.  Thanks for sharing.  Travis


----------



## traval (Apr 12, 2012)

MMMMM mmmmm mmm! Im gonna have to try these this weekend when Im smoking my bacon.  Thanks for sharing.  Travis


----------



## shinny (Apr 15, 2012)

nice


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh, one other thing that I don't think anyone mentioned here. When you cook your ABT's, and the jalapeno's is cook throughly, the peppers looses most all of their heat. If you want it fiery then add more red pepper, ceyenne or indian hot pepper. I like mine with the bacon well done and really spiced up with Indian hot pepper. You can buy it at the Indian food stores. Asian food stores have really hot peppers. Granulated Chinese chile peppers will do the job too.


----------



## jzampier (Apr 15, 2012)

RTBBQ2 said:


> Oh, one other thing that I don't think anyone mentioned here. When you cook your ABT's, and the jalapeno's is cook throughly, the peppers looses most all of their heat. If you want it fiery then add more red pepper, ceyenne or indian hot pepper. I like mine with the bacon well done and really spiced up with Indian hot pepper. You can buy it at the Indian food stores. Asian food stores have really hot peppers. Granulated Chinese chile peppers will do the job too.


I did 8 japs yesterday, gutted and devained a little, added half of the seeds/veins back in, added garlic, minced and threw the cream cheese in.  They were almost hiccup hot, very good.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 15, 2012)

The seeds and veins will retain the heat. That's how I like it hot baby....


----------



## i is a moose (Apr 18, 2012)

Man, those look good.

I gotta give ABTs a shot again. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## njsmoker83 (Apr 22, 2012)

wow those look great


----------



## bigblue (Apr 23, 2012)

If you like yours peppers with a little snap and not soft precook your bacon a little


----------

